# Nur zum richtigen Verständnis...



## MaxiFries (9. Feb. 2016)

Ich habe jetzt zwei gegensätzliche Aussagen mitbekommen und würde gerne mal wissen was jetzt stimmt:

1. Ein hoher PH Wert sorgt für verstärktes Algenwachstum.
2. Hohes Algenwachstum sorgt für einen hohen PH Wert.

Was davon stimmt jetzt?

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Max


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2016)

Tja Max, keine Ahnung und davon hab ich ganz viel.
Jetzt klärt sich auch die Frage warum ich soviel grün hab, weil mein PH so hoch ist.
Oder ist mein PH nur so hoch weil ich soviel grünes Wasser hab 
Ische bin verwirrrrrrt.


----------



## MaxiFries (9. Feb. 2016)

Ich auch... Was machen wir jetzt?


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Feb. 2016)

Da sind wir ja schon 3  ist hier keiner der den unterschied kennt


----------



## Ida17 (9. Feb. 2016)

Na supi, mein ph-Wert ist gerade unterirdisch und ich hab trotzdem viele Algen?! So viel zum Thema Verwirrung


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Feb. 2016)

mein Wasser ist immer Kristall klar im Filterteich


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> mein Wasser ist immer Kristall klar im Filterteich


Na wenn du auch immer den ganzen Dreck in den Koiteich pumpst


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Feb. 2016)

Dann zeig doch auch mal den Koiteich, nur so zur Kontrolle!


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Dann zeig doch auch mal den Koiteich, nur so zur Kontrolle!


   

Und das alles mit meiner BILLIG  FILTERANLAGE


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2016)

Lasst mal Eure Teiche sehen  ich würde das mal gerne Vergleichen


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2016)

http://www.wasser-aqualino.de/uploads/media/Arbeitsblatt_Experiment_Filteranlage.pdf

https://www.teich-filter.de/bauanleitung.html
nur mal so für Bastler


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2016)

Nun es geht auch anders und muss nicht immer Teuer sein


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Feb. 2016)

Ich fasse es nicht, Reiner der Teichpabst!

Klar sieht es ja aus, aber wie sind denn die Wasserwerte?


----------



## Ida17 (10. Feb. 2016)

Teich zeigen? Neee du, lass mal, da erkennste grad gar nichts 

Aber ich hab auch nicht behauptet, dass er algenfrei wäre


----------



## Ida17 (10. Feb. 2016)

Teichpapst klingt gut!!!!  hab die Idee mit dem Filterbeutel noch im Hirn rumspuken


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Feb. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Teich zeigen? Neee du, lass mal, da erkennste grad gar nichts
> 
> Aber ich hab auch nicht behauptet, dass er algenfrei wäre



Reiner merkste was, die drücken sich.


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Feb. 2016)

Morgen
Nun eigentlich habe ich das alles von Euch hier 
ich habe mir nur das für meinen Teich wichtige raus gefiltert und mir eine eigene Filterstrecke aufgebaut 
Jeder der hier im Forum ist kann das machen und weiß auch was koi brauchen zum Leben 


Ida mache mal am Filterauslauf einen Damenstrumpf der wird dir schon deine Fadenalgen auffangen
Sauber machen ist ganz einfach Strumpf umdrehen und in einem Eimer Wasser auswaschen das geht auch


Gr. Reiner


----------



## Ida17 (11. Feb. 2016)

Moinsen! 
Woher diese Algenexplosion stammt, verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz denn viel gefüttert hab ich nicht. 
Sobald der Filter wieder angeschlossen ist probiere ich es aus


----------



## troll20 (11. Feb. 2016)

Also bei mir wachsen die Fadenalgen wenn auf Steinen Folie und Co aber nicht aus dem Filter. Und nach dem Filter sollten auch keine mehr raus kommen? ??


----------



## jolantha (12. Feb. 2016)

Bei mir ist der PH-Wert niedrig, und die Algen kleben mittlerweile in schleimig, glibberig und dunkelgrün einmal
ringsherum in der Flachzone auf der Folie fest.
Wenn ich versuche, sie von der Folie zu lösen, krallen sie sich noch mal ein bißchen fester an den
Untergrund, und das, was ich abbekomme sieht aus, wie ein Schleimmonster, und glitscht mir durch die Finger


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Jolantha!

Hab in der Werbung gesehen das gegen Schleimmonster "Mukosolvan" helfen soll. Kannst es ja mal versuchen.


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Feb. 2016)

Es könnte aber auch der Schlammmonsterunterwassersauger zum Einsatz kommen


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Es könnte aber auch der Schlammmonsterunterwassersauger zum Einsatz kommen



Hast du so was, und wie sieht der aus?


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Feb. 2016)

Einen HEISSNER SMARTLINE


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Einen HEISSNER SMARTLINE



Hört sich echt gefährlich an!


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hört sich echt gefährlich an!


Ja aber damit kannst den BÖSEN Fadenalgen hinterrücks an den Kragen


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Jo!
Empfehle Dir ein paar stark zehrende Pflanzen direkt vor den Auslauf/Einlauf in den Teich zu setzen, die vermindern den "gradlinigen" Strömungsverlauf in den Teich und bewirken  die Funktion der letzten Reinigung.Nur ein Rohr über den Teich als Ablauf entzückt jede Fadenalge zu Vermehrung.
Andere Abhilfen währen das(der) Rohr/Schlauch unter Wasser einzuführen ist, den Ab bzw. Einfluss zu verbreitern und erst dann einen Sprudler zur Belüftung dazu zunehmen.
Das sind meine Erfahrungen, im FT sind sie gern gesehen,dann sind sie noch im Bachlauf, dann kommen Pflanzen in Behältern und da sind sie schon nicht mehr zu sehen, außerdem verbreitert sich der Einlauf auf 60 cm und schwächt den "Einfluss" ab.


----------



## jolantha (13. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Ron, 
ich zeigs Dir mal . Roter Kreis ist Pumpenplatz 2 x. Grüner Rand sind die Algen, einmal rum .


----------



## samorai (13. Feb. 2016)

Ich sehe es Jo!
Kommt sehr wenig Wasser aus dem Rohr, da sind aber auch noch andere Algen mit im Spiel. Du hast doch mal von zwei Pumpen geschrieben.
Ich schreibe einfach mal was ich sehe bzw. was ich nicht sehe.
Kein Skimmer?
Deine Pflanzen-Inseln sehen so "abgesperrt" aus(rechte Seite), es ist nicht genau zusehen.
Sehe auch viele kahle Stellen, wo noch Pflanzen dazu kommen könnten.
Ansonsten wie oben beschrieben!


----------



## jolantha (13. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Ron, 
doch Skimmer ist vorhanden, kann man nur so nicht sehen, treiben die Schwimminseln grade vor. 
Die sind nicht abgesperrt, die haben bei mir " Freischwimmen" , und je nachdem wohin der Wind sie treibt, sind sie überall mal.


samorai schrieb:


> Sehe auch viele kahle Stellen, wo noch Pflanzen dazu kommen könnten.


Das erkläre bitte mal meinen Koi, die aber auch rein gar nichts wachsen lassen, was ich in der Flachzone einbuddele. 
Was nicht gleich gefressen wird, wird ausgebuddelt, und dann auf der Oberfläche hin und her geschubst ( tolles Spiel ) , 
und dann nach und nach als Nachtisch verputzt.


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Feb. 2016)

Hallo
wie alt ist das Bild den wenn Algen wachsen produzieren die erst mal viel Sauerstoff
aber wenn die Algen zu Schleim werden ist es umgedreht die Schleimalge frisst quasi den Sauerstoff im Teichwasser weg ( mal einfach gesagt )
ich würde eine Pumpe mitten im Teich rein legen mit Schlauch nach dem Teichrand und dort einen Filtersack ( Damenstrumpfhose ) dran machen
oder so wie ich Bild  
Was bei mir geht wird bei dir doch auch gehen


----------



## jolantha (14. Feb. 2016)

Reiner, das Bild ist vom letzten Sommer, und die Algen sind erst zum Winter hin aufgetaucht, und kleben jetzt auf der Folie
fest, erst in hellgrün, dann dunkelgrün und jetzt in schleimig übergehend.
Sobald das Wetter ein bißchen bessser ist, werde ich mit dem Schlammsauger den Mülm aus der Flachzone rausholen, und dann mit dem
Schrubber die Algen vernichten. 
Eine Pumpe liegt mitten im Teich , und geht dann in einen Filter, die andere Pumpe geht an den Skimmer, und in den
nächsten Filter . 
Habe das ganze Jahr über eine Strumpfhose an beiden Filterausläufen befestigt.


----------



## Ida17 (14. Feb. 2016)

Hallöchen!
So wie du es beschreibst Anne, sieht es bei mir auch aus "schleimig jedoch vitaminreich?!"  egal wie oft ich mit dem Kescher durchgehe, die Algen bleiben haften. Auch wenn es nur Pflanzen sind, manches Mal sehen die doch recht unappetitlich aus


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> So wie du es beschreibst Anne, sieht es bei mir auch aus "schleimig jedoch vitaminreich?!"  egal wie oft ich mit dem Kescher durchgehe, die Algen bleiben haften. Auch wenn es nur Pflanzen sind, manches Mal sehen die doch recht unappetitlich aus



Vitaminreich???

Dann mal guten Appetit oder nimmst du es als gesichtsmaske, grins


----------



## Ida17 (14. Feb. 2016)

Na das wäre mal ne Idee, da könnte man sich die teuren Kuren ja sparen!


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Feb. 2016)

Ob das bei mir noch hilft so nee Algenpackung 
ich habe den ganzen Filtersack voll das müsste doch reichen um 10 Jahre Jünger aus zu Sehen


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Ob das bei mir noch hilft so nee Algenpackung
> ich habe den ganzen Filtersack voll das müsste doch reichen um 10 Jahre Jünger aus zu Sehen



Wennd du am Abend den Jack Daniels weglässt, siehst du am Morgen besser aus. Da brauchst du keine Algenpackung!


----------



## samorai (14. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Jo!
Wenn es nicht mit der Bepflanzung im Teich geht, dann muss es eben außerhalb gehen.
Einen bepflanzten Filterteich, geht so etwas bei Dir?
Ist immer eine billigere Variante um den Algen die Nährstoffe zu entziehen, außerdem bringt er nur Vorteile, z.B. würde dieses Auslaufrohr aus dem Teichbereich verschwinden, dazu kann man einen breiten Einlauf-Bereich in den Teich gestalten, Pflanzen wo Deine Koi nicht ran kommen und ihre Aufgabe erfüllen. Keine Abänderung der vorhandenen Technik + Filter.
Die totale Reinigung ist doch nicht die Endlösung, erst einmal im Jahr ..... dann noch öfter......immer wieder muss der Teich bei Null anfangen, das führt doch zu nichts.


----------



## jolantha (14. Feb. 2016)

Ron, 
meinen Filterhochteich habe ich grade letzten Sommer platt gemacht, da die Folie undicht war. 
Ich neige eher dazu mir dieses Jahr einen Filtergraben anzulegen, Platz hab ich ja genug 
außerdem hätte ich noch gerne einen Wasserfall. 
Schaun wir mal


----------

